# Rookie - Need help with sublimation/heat transfer paper



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I need some help here. I'm very new to the t-shirt world and making t-shirts. I recently bought a GCC Expert 24 cutter, Epson WF 1710 and a Power heat press. I was playing around with transfer paper to see what my possibilities are with doing some sublimation work. However, I was unaware (rookie I know!) that transfer paper would leave a clear/white noticeable border around my images. I have no idea how to avoid this and need some help. I'm assuming that I am not able to cut the image with my cutter because it doesn't have an optic eye. I'm I completely out of luck?? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

A really simple solution is to create a small boarder around your image the same color as the t-shirt. 

Then take some scissors and cut around it. Either that or make the entire background the same color as the t-shirt or garment color. 

You can also outsource to a local screen printer and ask them to make you Plastisol Transfers. There's some commercial companies that offer this too. Ace Transfer, Proworld Inc., etc.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

As Selenac says, get it done in plastisol. Transfers-even JetPro Soft Stretch-does not have that professsonal look.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Mhermsen21 said:


> I need some help here. I'm very new to the t-shirt world and making t-shirts. I recently bought a GCC Expert 24 cutter, Epson WF 1710 and a Power heat press. *I was playing around with transfer paper to see what my possibilities are with doing some sublimation work.* However, I was unaware (rookie I know!) that transfer paper would leave a clear/white noticeable border around my images. I have no idea how to avoid this and need some help. I'm assuming that I am not able to cut the image with my cutter because it doesn't have an optic eye. I'm I completely out of luck?? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


If you are truly doing sublimation there will be no white/clear background window, that is why we sublimate. You need to use a 100% polyester garment and a paper appropriate for sublimation.

I think you are confusing transfer papers made for pigment inkjet inks. Sublimation paper has no plastic on the paper and only releases dye into the material. No feeling, no "window", no cutting etc.

You need to check what you really have as far as inks and papers, you mention sublimation but describe something else. If you want no white/clear background then sublimation is an option

If you are really doing pigment inks and plastic based transfer paper then JPSS (Jet Pros Soft Stretch) leaves virtually no window (if applied properely) and does not need to be trimmed on white. Light colors then you will see a background window so trimming is necessary.

Screen printing is a good technology, however, if you do a lot of onesy twosy designs or need to put portraits on tshirts then you need a digital method like pigment inks or sublimation. Screen printing is not economical for very small qnty orders, larger orders it is more economical.


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Do you have any suggestions on transfer paper to use for sublimation? I bought a sample pack from Coastalbusiness.com when I had the issue. I do have true sublimation ink installed in the printer but I see no way to avoid the clearish outline with the paper that was purchased. Dark garmets still off limits for sublimation? Or is there paper that can be purchased for dark garmets?


----------



## Mhermsen21 (Jun 6, 2012)

What would you guys recommend using for transfer paper. I ordered a sample package from Coastal business to try out and that is where im seeing the clearish outline around the image unless I trim it off. I am using true sublimation ink in my printer. Is transfering for dark garmets off limits? Or is there special paper I can purchase for that also? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

If your paper is large enough keep the edges off of the press. The paper edge causes the line problem. 

Forget using dark garments with dye sub. Coastal and conde have HOW TO videos WATCH THEM and learn.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Mhermsen21 said:


> What would you guys recommend using for transfer paper. I ordered a *sample package from Coastal business* to try out and that is where im seeing the clearish outline around the image unless I trim it off. I am using true sublimation ink in my printer. Is transfering for dark garmets off limits? Or is there special paper I can purchase for that also? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


If you are using true sublimation inks then are you using sublimation transfer paper or using a plastic release type transfer paper?

Is the "clearish" outline you describe actually a _creasing_ or _indentation_ where the paper edges leave an outline, or is it background that was added in the entire unprinted area that has some feeling to it?

_Sample inkjet paper packages from Coastal are for use with pigment inks._ 

I suspect that your not using true sublimation paper.

The papers that are in the Coastal sample packs are used on most any type of tshirt and pigment inks; true sublimation paper is for use on 100% polyester material using sublimation inks.

The advantage of Ink jet pigment transfers are that you can use on cheaper common tshirts, the disadvantage is the "window" in the unprinted areas of the transfer as it appears you describe.

Sublimation tshirts are more expensive but the only "window" there could be is a _creasing_ caused by the transfer paper _edges_ leaving an impression at the paper borders.

To deal with the creasing from sublimation there are several solutions for that. In both products you make sure your paper is larger than the "padded" area, this keeps the paper edges off the pressed surface, therefore no creases. 

Heat Press Nation - Digital Heat Press Transfer Machines, Heat Transfer Paper, Protective Base Covers *Tee Pad It*

Teflon Pillow 16" x 20" (Teflon pillows can be found various places in different sizes)

Sublimation transfer paper fron coastal ... 

Sublimation Paper - Image Right, Beaver - Coastal Business Supplies

It's cheap enough that you don't need sample packs, so I never see sample packs for sublimation paper. 

Just make sure you get the right type for your printer and for the surface you are going to sublimate to.


----------



## jerseygrl613 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm having the exact same problem and i didn't change anything, except for i got a new press..but i dont think that is it as it didn't happen just a few days ago.. I suspect maybe something with the print although i'm using the same paper as i have in the past..it weird. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jersey Grl, what problem are you having? Transfers or Sublimation? They're two different products. Are you doing t-shirts or hard surface items like mugs? 

Sublimation uses sublimation ink, with sublimation paper. Transfers use either Pigment ink or worse yet, dye ink. 

Where in Jersey are you?


----------



## jerseygrl613 (Feb 7, 2013)

selanac said:


> Jersey Grl, what problem are you having? Transfers or Sublimation? They're two different products. Are you doing t-shirts or hard surface items like mugs?
> 
> Sublimation uses sublimation ink, with sublimation paper. Transfers use either Pigment ink or worse yet, dye ink.
> 
> Where in Jersey are you?


hey selanac, thanks for responding  sorry i omitted that it was sublimation  - I am doing pillow cases (and phone case, and a bit of odds and ends..) Anyway after sleeping on it, I did manage to solve it this morning i realized that I changed something in my printer preferences (i use the powerdriver) and for rendering intent i changed from perceptual to relative colormetric (i guess it affects the lightness) anyway, changing back fixed my problem.

I'm in Bayonne (prepping for the blizzard, well not really  )

Thanks again.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Funny Jersey Girl. What printer do you have? 

We're in Toms River. Suppose to get 3 to 6 inches. Probably doesn't even compare to what you guys get on a normal basis.


----------

